# Conspiracy Theorists - What are you doing about it?



## prawn_86 (27 April 2009)

Ok so i thought i would start a thread so as not to derail others.

With swine flu being the latest thing the conspiracy theorists have got a hold of i have a few questions for those who believe the theories:

1. What are you actually doing about preventing it?

2. What are you doing to protect yourself and your family if you cant do anything about it?

3. What 'it' are you most worried about? NWO, influenze, finacial crisis?


DISC - Im not here to bash people beliefs. I know a lot of these theories but to me they are just that; theories. Personally if its out of my control i dont really care and will just take each day at a time (to borrow an old footballing cliche)


----------



## darkside (27 April 2009)

well worried about the "swine flu pandemic" but i won't be able to have the injection for it because we all know how they put micro chips in the drugs these days.


----------



## kincella (27 April 2009)

I dont believe the conspiracy...but I do believe mail can be lost...including vials of a virus.....
in the meantime...this latest virus is taking the heat off the GFC.....
and Biota shares running skywards....each strain is different...this one is a combination with a pig virus....so relenza is only good for the birdflue...not the combination with pig flue....
otherwise..lets see how many are wearing face masks when I go shopping


----------



## metric (27 April 2009)

i hate to bust your conspiracy bubble.....

but IF the swine flu is manufactured, it could have been done by ANY country, state, or genius kid with a science kit. the fema campscould be just preperations for 'an event' of this nature....

cheers.


----------



## prawn_86 (27 April 2009)

metric said:


> i hate to bust your conspiracy bubble.....
> 
> but IF the swine flu is manufactured, it could have been done by ANY country, state, or genius kid with a science kit. the fema campscould be just preperations for 'an event' of this nature....
> 
> cheers.




Point taken. But what actions are you taking to defend yourself? If any...


----------



## metric (27 April 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Point taken. But what actions are you taking to defend yourself? If any...




buy some rice, some more tamiflu (still got 05's lot) some meds, vit d, and other stuff...


----------



## prawn_86 (27 April 2009)

Stocking up on canned food and the like? 

I guess if anything bad does happen i'll just go back to the country and live on the farm with my old man


----------



## metric (27 April 2009)

here is the instructions for the world, after doomsday....http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/17-05/ff_guidestones


----------



## alwaysLearning (27 April 2009)

I don't like this pig flu news


----------



## poguemahone (27 April 2009)

Personally not very Tinfoil friendly BUT These keep me buying it..

OK Tinfoil Hat ON:

##Biota and other Biotechs have been running for a few weeks..Prior knowledge..Takes our mind off the economy and gives the US Economy a pump! I think the USA FEMA wagon trains look like cattle wagons to me..

##Gore and that Crazy Carbon and Kleiner Perkins Flu Links..
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=86d_1240600502

##The Rothschilds ... Someone disprove 
http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread450736/pg1

Tinfoil Hat removed


----------



## metric (27 April 2009)

pretty bad when you get accused of having a tin foil hat, when you put forward alternate theories. YOU MUST BELIEVE.....


----------



## Conza88 (27 April 2009)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/serv.../International/?pid=RTGAM.20090424.wswine0424

“This strain of swine influenza *that’s been cultured in a laboratory* is something that’s not been seen anywhere actually in the United States and the world, so this is actually a new strain of influenza that’s been identified,” said Dr. John Carlo, Dallas Co. Medical Director

Accompanying article.


----------



## poguemahone (27 April 2009)

Conza88 said:


> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/serv.../International/?pid=RTGAM.20090424.wswine0424
> 
> “This strain of swine influenza *that’s been cultured in a laboratory* is something that’s not been seen anywhere actually in the United States and the world, so this is actually a new strain of influenza that’s been identified,” said Dr. John Carlo, Dallas Co. Medical Director
> 
> Accompanying article.





 I believe he was referring to the flu they cultured (from patients).. If not ...I need some more foil..Nanoo Nanoo
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/serv.../International/?pid=RTGAM.20090424.wswine0424


----------



## Agentm (27 April 2009)

Conza88 said:


> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/serv.../International/?pid=RTGAM.20090424.wswine0424
> 
> “This strain of swine influenza *that’s been cultured in a laboratory* is something that’s not been seen anywhere actually in the United States and the world, so this is actually a new strain of influenza that’s been identified,” said Dr. John Carlo, Dallas Co. Medical Director
> 
> Accompanying article.




it was obama who did it.. 

i am sure of it.... they have a huge problems with the mexicans.. this way they can keep the borders closed..


----------



## metric (27 April 2009)

well it may have been obama....a mexican he shook the hand of ........died the very next day....of swine flu.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...-hands-archaeologist-died-24-hours-later.html


----------



## sam76 (27 April 2009)

metric said:


> here is the instructions for the world, after doomsday....http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/17-05/ff_guidestones




What a strange article.....


----------



## Agentm (27 April 2009)

metric said:


> well it may have been obama....a mexican he shook the hand of ........died the very next day....of swine flu.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...-hands-archaeologist-died-24-hours-later.html




metric


you could reverse the theory and say the archaeologist was infected by nasty mexicans who wanted obama out of the picture..


and it backfired

take your pick


----------



## prawn_86 (27 April 2009)

sam76 said:


> What a strange article.....




Cool though in a weird sort of way. 

Who knows, could have just been some crazy rich guy not involved in anything. Gotta love the Dec 2012 world ending scenario which has been worked in there too...


----------



## mayk (27 April 2009)

metric said:


> well it may have been obama....a mexican he shook the hand of ........died the very next day....of swine flu.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...-hands-archaeologist-died-24-hours-later.html




I think he died of a heart attack, flu is just added and spread by the tin-hat crowd...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 April 2009)

Agentm said:


> it was obama who did it..
> 
> i am sure of it.... they have a huge problems with the mexicans.. this way they can keep the borders closed..






metric said:


> well it may have been obama....a mexican he shook the hand of ........died the very next day....of swine flu.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...-hands-archaeologist-died-24-hours-later.html




Ha ha ha too funny,

Well I'm off to watch "Outbreak" if I get really worried I might right Dustin Hoffman and Cuba Gooding Jr to see if they can help  :


----------



## moXJO (27 April 2009)

Why tinfoil hats don't work


----------



## Conza88 (28 April 2009)

I don't necessairly hold these beliefs, I'm just quoting _(Associated Press articles)_ possibilities / speculating. 

*As Swine Flu Spreads, Conspiracy Theories of Laboratory Origins Abound*
http://www.naturalnews.com/026141.html

V. goood article.



> *Is there any hard evidence of laboratory origins?*
> 
> As of this moment, I have not personally seen any conclusive evidence of laboratory origins for this H1N1 swine flu. I am open to the possibility that new evidence may emerge in this direction, however, and I am suspicious of the genetic makeup of the virus as one possible indicator of its origins.
> 
> ...


----------



## metric (28 April 2009)

Conza88 said:


> I don't necessairly hold these beliefs, I'm just quoting _(Associated Press articles)_ possibilities / speculating.
> 
> *As Swine Flu Spreads, Conspiracy Theories of Laboratory Origins Abound*
> http://www.naturalnews.com/026141.html
> ...




its astounds me that we need to apologise for putting forward other views...younow must apologise for free thought..er sorry..


----------



## metric (28 April 2009)

medical experts knew of this flu in mexico a month ago........hence the strange run on bio tech stocks...?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 April 2009)

I blame Sol Trujillo.


----------



## metric (28 April 2009)

ME? a doomer....? check this guy..and hes supposed to be a scientist. he actually does have a science web site....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASilZYe3dn4


----------



## alwaysLearning (28 April 2009)

metric said:


> ME? a doomer....? check this guy..and hes supposed to be a scientist. he actually does have a science web site....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASilZYe3dn4




I don't believe that will happen LOL.

However from a technical analysis perspective we are due to visit the lows of last year again probably on the DOW etc. The USD and JPY will no doubt rally in strength.

But the bombings and starting of wars and all of that crap I don't think will eventuate.

The guy is thinking that this is what will officially cause the next great depression with 20% unemployment.


----------



## metric (28 April 2009)

Air Force One Flying Low Over NYC Panicking Locals today....

http://www.city.com/forums/air-force-ne-flying-low-over-nyc-panicking-locals_topic260.html

weird...considering...? and its a fact. of course, alternate media had it first...


----------



## metric (28 April 2009)

the pentagon recon it was a photo op..... pretty bad judgement? or a complete lie?

oh yeah. id like to get in first....israel loves these distractions to slaughter a few of their neibours. this pandemic may be big enough to invade or bomb iran....


----------



## GumbyLearner (28 April 2009)

I thought I might add my favorite conspiracy theory website since prawn started the thread. 
I had no choice, it's a true classic!

The best bit is the disclaimer below: :bonk::grinsking:blaah:
http://www.alaska.net/~clund/e_djublonskopf/Flatearthsociety.htm

The Flat Earth Society is not in any way responsible for the failure of the French to repel the Germans at the Maginot Line during WWII. Nor is the Flat Earth Society responsible for the recent yeti sightings outside the Vatican, or for the unfortunate enslavement of the Nabisco Inc. factory employees by a rogue hamster insurrectionist group. Furthermore, we are not responsible for the loss of one or more of the following, which may possibly occur as the result of exposing one's self to the dogmatic and dangerously subversive statements made within: life, limb, vision, Francois Mitterand, hearing, taste, smell, touch, thumb, Aunt Mildred, citizenship, spleen, bedrock, cloves, I Love Lucy reruns, toaster, pine derby racer, toy duck, antelope, horseradish, prosthetic ankle, double-cheeseburger, tin foil, limestone, watermelon-scented air freshner, sanity, paprika, German to Pig Latin dictionary, dish towel, pet Chihuahua, pogo stick, Golf Digest subscription, floor tile, upper torso or halibut.


----------



## inenigma (28 April 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Ok so i thought i would start a thread so as not to derail others.
> 
> 3. What 'it' are you most worried about? NWO, influenze, finacial crisis?





Now that you've asked....  What I'm slightly concerned about is the Taleban in Pakistan....  Pakistan has nuclear weapons and cannot control the Taleban....  

Will Pakistan move their nuclear weapons to a safe "third party" country before the Taleban are over-running their country ??  Unlikely.  

Does America start targeting nuclear sites in Pakistan after the Taleban have over-run the government ??  Possible.

Which country does the Taleban start firing nuclear weapons at after they have over-run the government with the help of various inside agencies ??  Definitely, if neither of the previous two occur.

Only my 2 cents.


----------



## prawn_86 (27 May 2009)

Thought i would bump this thread again with a new round of debate happening.

So even if these chemtrails/NWO/plastic coffins/2012/seed collecting things all point to the end of civilisation as we know it, what can the average punter do about it?

Personally i couldnt give a stuff, i know about these things, but there is not one iota i can do to stop it happening so i dont let it worry me...


----------



## Happy (27 May 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Thought i would bump this thread again with a new round of debate happening.
> 
> So even if these chemtrails/NWO/plastic coffins/2012/seed collecting things all point to the end of civilisation as we know it, what can the average punter do about it?
> 
> Personally i couldnt give a stuff, i know about these things, but there is not one iota i can do to stop it happening so i dont let it worry me...





Just a thought, don't forget to bump it again in 3 years time if nothing happens, as when it happens we will probably know that it happened without the bump.


----------



## moXJO (27 May 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> So even if these chemtrails/NWO/plastic coffins/2012/seed collecting things all point to the end of civilisation as we know it, what can the average punter do about it?
> 
> ...




Party and live baby!!!

:jump::alcohol:


----------



## jono1887 (27 May 2009)

Happy said:


> Just a thought, don't forget to bump it again in 3 years time if nothing happens, as when it happens we will probably know that it happened without the bump.




Build a bunker and wait it out...


----------



## GumbyLearner (27 May 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Thought i would bump this thread again with a new round of debate happening.
> 
> So even if these chemtrails/NWO/plastic coffins/2012/*seed collecting things *all point to the end of civilisation as we know it, what can the average punter do about it?
> 
> Personally i couldnt give a stuff, i know about these things, but there is not one iota i can do to stop it happening so i dont let it worry me...




Isn't there like a Global Seed Vault built kilometres under the ice on one of Norway's island outposts called Spitsbergen or something? I wonder who owns them ??? :brille: Oh and the Vault of course?  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svalbard_Global_Seed_Vault

The entrance looks like the one to the underground fortress in the first Alien vs. Predator movie
Maybe I've been watching too many movies.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Svalbard_Global_Seed_Vault_main_entrance_1.jpg


----------



## AbundantIncome (28 May 2009)

All I can say is be open minded and be watchful, do not mean in the weird way. We can be a little more prepared when we have some knowledge.

Stop eating all the chemicals that dumbing your brain etc like MSG. Do you know it kills brain cells ???

Just food for thought .. thanks


----------



## prawn_86 (28 May 2009)

AbundantIncome said:


> All I can say is be open minded and be watchful, do not mean in the weird way. We can be a little more prepared when we have some knowledge.
> 
> Stop eating all the chemicals that dumbing your brain etc like MSG. Do you know it kills brain cells ???
> 
> Just food for thought .. thanks




And then what? What are you honestly going to do about it if there is a catastrophic event? 

AI, if you truly believe we are in for something 2012 have you quit your job? Travelled? Tried to score with as many chicks as possible?

What are people who believe these theories doing about it?

Im open to theories and think its good to know different opinions, but that doesnt mean i believe them


----------



## awg (28 May 2009)

As this is a Conspiracy thread,

anyone got the lowdown on what happened re that building that collapsed near the Trade Centre, Building No7, I think it was called in the doco I saw?

no viable explanation that I have seen as to why it collapsed


----------



## AbundantIncome (28 May 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> And then what? What are you honestly going to do about it if there is a catastrophic event?
> 
> AI, if you truly believe we are in for something 2012 have you quit your job? Travelled? Tried to score with as many chicks as possible?
> 
> ...




Every body is different, it is up to the individual .. I would act as usual but with cautious watch of what is happening around us.

Make some plans for the future if it happens, does take much effort really ... 

I do not believe in doomsday cult etc etc ... for me living as normal while make some preparation ...

Cheers


----------



## derty (28 May 2009)

awg said:


> anyone got the lowdown on what happened re that building that collapsed near the Trade Centre, Building No7, I think it was called in the doco I saw?
> 
> no viable explanation that I have seen as to why it collapsed



Something definitely fishy happened there.


----------



## Judd (28 May 2009)

> *awg  	*
> 
> anyone got the lowdown on what happened re that building that collapsed near the Trade Centre, Building No7, I think it was called in the doco I saw?
> 
> no viable explanation that I have seen as to why it collapsed




Here are some views on that aspect and others.  Makes for interesting reading.

http://blogs.news.com.au/dailyteleg...mments/the_nist_the_real_9_11_truth_movement/


----------



## Krusty the Klown (2 June 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> And then what? What are you honestly going to do about it if there is a catastrophic event?
> 
> AI, if you truly believe we are in for something 2012 have you quit your job? Travelled? Tried to score with as many chicks as possible?




A doco called Zeitgeist explained that in 2012 (the end of the Mayan Calendar, the end the world) is that according to astrology, it is the end of the age of Pisces (the fish) and the beginning of the age of Aquarius.

These ages or eons last for 2000 years, the last one started around the birth of Jesus - hence the fish (Pisces) symbol adopted by some Christians and the miracle of the fish. The age before that was the age of Taurus (the Bull) and bulls were supposedly the false idols of the old testament.

It seems a case of Occams' razor, the simplest solution is usually right.

The end of the world was supposed to be 01/01/2000 too wasn't it??? Has it happened already?? I never noticed!!


----------



## awg (2 June 2009)

awg said:


> As this is a Conspiracy thread,
> 
> anyone got the lowdown on what happened re that building that collapsed near the Trade Centre, Building No7, I think it was called in the doco I saw?
> 
> no viable explanation that I have seen as to why it collapsed






Judd said:


> Here are some views on that aspect and others.  Makes for interesting reading.
> 
> http://blogs.news.com.au/dailyteleg...mments/the_nist_the_real_9_11_truth_movement/




Read a synopsis of the preliminary report, and I am now satisfied there is a viable engineering based explanation for the collapse of No7


----------



## prawn_86 (2 June 2009)

Still no one has answered my questions.

Obviously those that believe these theories dont have enough conviction to back them, otherwise they would be off travelling etc.


----------



## Krusty the Klown (2 June 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Still no one has answered my questions.
> 
> Obviously those that believe these theories dont have enough conviction to back them, otherwise they would be off travelling etc.




Believers can't come out in public and say they are doing something about it, didn't you know that???

Every time they do go public they suddenly develop brake failure in their car or develop an urge to go handgliding without the handglider remember??? 

Or is that just another conspiracy theory??


----------



## Happy (2 June 2009)

Krusty the Klown said:


> ...
> 
> The end of the world was supposed to be 01/01/2000 too wasn't it??? Has it happened already?? I never noticed!!






What if their callendar was "crook" 
(China's New Year doesn't fit well to ours for example)


----------



## Krusty the Klown (2 June 2009)

Happy said:


> What if their callendar was "crook"
> (China's New Year doesn't fit well to ours for example)




I read an astronomer's criticism of astrology - that because the Milky Way is rotating the relative positions of the stars that make up the Zodiac have changed since 2500 years ago, so you could be right!!!


----------



## Krusty the Klown (2 June 2009)

I actually find these conspiracy theories quite interesting and intriguing, but to take it serously you must have evidence. In regard to chemtrails and manufactured swine flu I haven't seen any, I don't think anybody actually has any so it's just speculation.  

Most theories you can't do much about anyway, like UFO's or 911. If you even think about finding about who really pulled off 911, remember they didn't have any problem icing 3000 people, they won't miss a 2-bit Klown like me.

The funny thing I find is that the skeptic websites and books are based on evidence and logic that is just as flimsy as a lot of believers, and they only seem to comment on the cases they can explain. If they can't explain a phenomenon, they conveniently ignore it, for example "UFO's or aliens don't exist because I can prove this photo is a fake but now I'll ignore all the declassified military documents from around the world that say otherwise".

If you want to believe, base it on the evidence and the logic that should follow, not the hearsay.


----------



## explod (30 March 2010)

Not doing any good posting up on the logical threads so thought I would try the conspiracy angle (some on ASF think I'm conspiratorial).  

Have been thinking about this logical stuff;      there are two sides to the brain, common sense is on one side and on the other is dreamland.  From a young age I was a dreamer, good at drawing and painting pictures but spell or add up, forget it.  Dad could not handle me at all, never effeminate in the full sense mind, but Mum's boy and got to change the napkins of all my many younger borthers, except Kev who was only 18 months behind me.  My Sister came along too late unfortunately to be of any value. 

Anyway off my truck, this is about conspiracies.   Now for some 4 or 5 years now I have had this odd theory in my head from some other ranters that gold and silver is being held down to protect ordinary government promise backed paper money.  But no one else seems to be interested.  Anyway I have become a bit excited of late about an enquiry into just this sort of matter which is running as we think/dream at this moment.   Of course a lot of people have lost an awful lot of money in the last few years and they think they have being robbed by the system, particularly those well paid people who run the big firms on Wall Street, so the lynching parties are forming up for a taste of blood.  Of course emptying bellies and less work hours in the US are stoking the flames a bit.

I get into trouble for pasting big slabs of other peoples stuff without the proper acknowledgements, they used to be pests with that at Uni too and all I wanted to do was learn to paint.  Anyway on this idea of valuable metals being sat on by the big boys I will quote the following written by Michael Gray in the New York Post, yesterday the 29th. and the link I am on is http://www.gata.org/node/8482   now be carefull here as this is also considered to be a nutters website by some who cannot spell Explod on ASF.

With the *wonderful* sprit of the crucifixion upon us this week maybe GG could have the time to give some thought to conspiratorial matters also.  So keen to hear some other takes on this stuff. 



> A London-based precious-metals trader who had accused JPMorgan Chase of manipulating the gold and silver markets was involved in a bizarre weekend car accident that triggered a police chase before the suspect was nabbed.
> 
> Andrew Maguire, a metals trader at the London Bullion Market Association, and his wife were traveling in their car when a second car coming out of a side street struck their vehicle. That car then hit two more vehicles before fleeing.
> 
> ...


----------



## trainspotter (30 March 2010)

“I wanna live fast, die young and leave a beautiful corpse.” ~ John Derek as Pretty Boy Romano


----------



## explod (30 March 2010)

trainspotter said:


> “I wanna live fast, die young and leave a beautiful corpse.” ~ John Derek as Pretty Boy Romano




Seeems to be a bit off topic trainspotter, bit like a slow suicide note or an attempt to cover my theories on precious metals in the post, this evening, just before yours.


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 March 2010)

explod said:


> Seeems to be a bit off topic trainspotter, bit like a slow suicide note or an attempt to cover my theories on precious metals in the post, this evening, just before yours.



 Considering there had been no posts on this thread for nine months it is rather stoo pid for someone to post that stoo pid comment. Probably on the Margarets Chardonnay or the likes.

Conspiracy facts however are hard to define as the cunning cover their tracks while their puppets dance to the music.


----------



## explod (30 March 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> Considering there had been no posts on this thread for nine months it is rather stoo pid for someone to post that stoo pid comment. Probably on the Margarets Chardonnay or the likes.
> 
> Conspiracy facts however are hard to define as the cunning cover their tracks while their puppets dance to the music.




Agree, but was about to start a thread on the topic I have touched above and of course was going to lead with the word conspiracy, so dutifully found on a search one already made to fit.

Not on the grapes myself and as I wholeheartedly feel my theories on gold and silver very important can only assume your hand points otherwise.


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 March 2010)

explod said:


> Agree, but was about to start a thread on the topic I have touched above and of course was going to lead with the word conspiracy, so dutifully found on a search one already made to fit.




Yes of course the large players control the movement of securities and investments. When it comes to money there are no "beg your pardons" and the rules are flexible as long as there is a payoff.

Is there a connection between the hit n run driver and JPM? Too extreme for mine but being shortly after the Commission hearing raises such a question.


----------



## explod (30 March 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> .
> 
> Is there a connection between the hit n run driver and JPM? Too extreme for mine but being shortly after the Commission hearing raises such a question.




There are no conclusions on the accident that I can find, may well be coincidental.    It is the evidence purported by Maquire of the actual planning and the coordinated hit to the silver market at a stratiegic time, that may, it appears,  have some legs.

Many have howled and screamed conspiracy on the issue for four or five years now, but it still remains to be seen.   If manipulation is to the degree some say has been occurring and it is stopped, I think gold and silver will bolt up.   

We will see.


----------



## Putty7 (8 April 2010)

explod said:


> There are no conclusions on the accident that I can find, may well be coincidental.    It is the evidence purported by Maquire of the actual planning and the coordinated hit to the silver market at a stratiegic time, that may, it appears,  have some legs.
> 
> Many have howled and screamed conspiracy on the issue for four or five years now, but it still remains to be seen.   If manipulation is to the degree some say has been occurring and it is stopped, I think gold and silver will bolt up.
> 
> We will see.




That the ASX market is manipulated there is little doubt, traders watch it happen everyday and if you can't learn to read which way the tide is going, in or out, you might as well not go for a swim or you might drown. Having the ASIC appointed to watch over it is just Government control of the situation.

I won't comment on the accident because that is the secondary topic really and a by product of the first topic, nothing would surprise me anymore, if this story is true, then it shows how corrupt the American system is and how well things can be hidden when it affects the powers that be, I think it was Bill Clinton who said he was powerless, there was a Government behind the Government, it will be interesting to see if it is eventually picked up by the mainstream media. But agree in theory that Gold and Silver prices could benefit from this coming out.


----------



## Putty7 (8 April 2010)

http://www.silverbearcafe.com/private/metals.html 

Another link worth a look at with regards to Gold and Silver, thanks Explod for the topic.


----------



## Boyou (10 April 2010)

Might as well put this in with the Conspiracy stuff.If it isn't a legalised fraud(i know ,a conflict in terms) then I don't know what is!
A story featured on ASF home page.Another symptom of a diseased financial system...........


"Major US banks have been masking the size of their debt, and thereby their risk levels, by temporarily lowering it just before reporting it to the public, the Wall Street Journal says.

The newspaper, citing data from the Federal Reserve Bank of New York, said on Friday that 18 banks have understated the debt used to fund securities trades by lowering them an average of 42 per cent at the end of each of the past five quarterly periods.

The banks include Goldman Sachs Group Inc, Morgan Stanley, JP Morgan Chase and Co, Bank of America Corp and Citigroup Inc, the Journal said.

It said the practice is legal but gives investors a skewed impression of the level of risk that financial firms are taking the vast majority of the time.

It noted that overborrowing by banks was one of the causes of the financial crisis.

"You want your leverage to look better at quarter-end than it actually was during the quarter, to suggest that you're taking less risk," William Tanona, a former Goldman analyst, was quoted as saying.

The report said some banks privately confirmed the practice but many major banks would not comment specifically on the Fed financial data.

"The efforts to manage the size of our balance sheet are appropriate and our policies are consistent with all applicable accounting and legal requirements," a Bank of America spokesman told the Journal."


----------



## explod (10 April 2010)

Boyou said:


> "Major US banks have been masking the size of their debt, and thereby their risk levels, by temporarily lowering it just before reporting it to the public, the Wall Street Journal says.




*So what?* they have been doing it for years.  It was well set out by Panzer in "Financial Armageddon" 2005, and another text "Conquer the Crash" 2002, its on loan and cant' remember author.

Have been howled down many times for trying to explain how debt is either shifted from the books or added as an asset, and not just the banks either.   Because things are unravelling around Wall Street and the US have an election coming up there is a scream for blood.   You wait and see, they will work out a way to keep getting away with cheating thier tax payers.   Mind it does not happen at a place near you.


----------



## WaveSurfer (10 April 2010)

Here's one to ponder.

Why is it that Liberal are in power when there is an economic boom and Labour are in power when there's times of trouble?

I didn't believe it when I was told this, but looking back... Hmmmmm...

lays the good, the bad and the ugly theme song:


----------

